#ubuntu-meeting-2 2015-03-31
<mdeslaur> \o
<pitti> o/
<infinity> o/
 * stgraber waves
 * slangasek waves
<slangasek> I think we said it was my turn to chair?
<infinity> Did we?
<stgraber> we didn't
<infinity> I think it's mine, but I'm happy to pass. :P
<stgraber> we said that if LP's sorting algorithm was more clever about unicode, it'd be slangasek's turn but instead it's infinity's
<slangasek> oh
<infinity> #startmeeting Ubuntu Technical Board Meeting
<slangasek> ok then :)
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Mar 31 16:02:30 2015 UTC.  The chair is infinity. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<infinity> We seem to all be here, even if we're not all paying attention, so that's a plus.
<infinity> And a very empty agenda...
<infinity> [TOPIC] Review the mailing list
<infinity> Which looks rather not interesting since the last meeting.
 * pitti wonders if the "Not paying attention" is some kind of "ping again every 2 mins" hint :)
<pitti> yeah, no recent green mails in my list folder (green == TB)
<infinity> [TOPIC] Community Bugs
<infinity> None.
<mdeslaur> where's the tech board love? :)
<infinity> [TOPIC] AOB
<infinity> So, before I go and pick a new chair and close the meeting after two minutes, anything anyone wants to discuss?
<infinity> Any forward-thinking stuff we should be proactive about for upcoming months/years that we're always too busy to bother with?
<infinity> *crickets*
<mdeslaur> zzzzz
<infinity> Aaaaaalrighty, then.
<stgraber> :)
<infinity> [TOPIC] Next Chair
<slangasek> nothing that I think currently needs TBing
<infinity> Next chair is kees, with a fallback to mdeslaur if kees is a slacker.
<mdeslaur> ack
<pitti> well, I can think of several things in Ubuntu that I consider broken and needing some love, but I guess those need some time to prepare a proper discussion
<infinity> [TOPIC] APB
<infinity> pitti: I'm all ears.
<pitti> (or are rather political)
<infinity> pitti: I think the political/emotional topics are ones we probably need to wade into, though ideally not with the insanity of the systemd/ctte business.
<mdeslaur> heh
<infinity> pitti: But, yeah, gather your thoughts, lob something at the list (or if it's WAY too political in its current form in your head, to a CC list of TB members for discussion), and let's talk.  These meetings are dull, and we could (and should) be doing more.
<infinity> If no one has anything else, then.
<infinity> 5
<infinity> 4
<infinity> 3
<infinity> 2
<infinity> 1
<infinity> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Mar 31 16:10:28 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2015/ubuntu-meeting-2.2015-03-31-16.02.moin.txt
<pitti> cheers
<slangasek> thanks!
<mdeslaur> thanks!
